# Are you reading the Bone Season?



## Leuco (Aug 22, 2013)

Someone purchased the rights for the film, and magically it became the Today's show book club pick. It's supposed to be the next Hunger Games, and the author is already being compared to J.K. Rowling. So have you read it? What did you think? I was a bit confused, because according to the Amazon page, it said it was only published 2 days ago.


----------



## Feo Takahari (Aug 22, 2013)

Figured I might as well Google it.



> The year is 2059, and Oxford has been established as Sheol I, a prison/training ground for clairvoyants (a.k.a. “voyants”) who are taken there from London (a.k.a. “Scion”), where having extrasensory powers is punishable by death. The narrator is 19-year-old Paige Mahoney, a Dreamwalker and the mollisher to Jaxon Hall, the powerful mime-lord of sector I-4. Shortly after the story begins, Paige is kidnapped and dragged to Sheol I, which she discovers is ruled over by a race of Rephaim, seemingly immortal human-looking creatures who feed on the auras of voyants, and who also train voyants to fight against the Emim, yet another category of otherworldly beings . . .


----------



## Steerpike (Aug 22, 2013)

I'll probably read it. Have been hearing the hype. But I think it is being overhyped and that will lead to disappointment for some.


----------



## Alexandra (Aug 23, 2013)

"How about no." Yes Feo, that about sums it up for me too. I'm getting old, I have to pick my reads carefully.


----------



## Leuco (Aug 23, 2013)

Kudos for using a meme with a bear!


----------



## kayd_mon (Aug 23, 2013)

Based on that quote, I'd say no. Sounds a little (eh, maybe a lot) like the X-Men.


----------

